# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Нужен Sata драйвер на Acer 5100

## GraftVirion

Помогите найти сата драйвер на Acer Aspire 5100. Только прямые ссылки пожалуйста, ни на сайте Асера ни на оффсайте, я ничего не нашел. Если у кого есть сам драйвер мой адрес graftvirion@yandex.ru .

----------

